# When do do the first real haircut?



## CurlyDog

Ok, for those of you who've been there done that a few times. When do you like to give a puppy their first real haircut. Socialization, etc is not the issue. I'm taking Raleigh to the groomers' for practice but we have only done his face, feet and sanitary. Even here in PA it is hot and I'm feeling guilty for keeping him in all that coat. It's so hard to say goodbye to the teddy bear like, fluffy, chocolate colored coat. A part of me is curious to see how he'll look with the lighter silver beige underneath, but it's like kids. They're only babies once, right?

Thoughts?


----------



## mom24doggies

CurlyDog said:


> Ok, for those of you who've been there done that a few times. When do you like to give a puppy their first real haircut. Socialization, etc is not the issue. I'm taking Raleigh to the groomers' for practice but we have only done his face, feet and sanitary. Even here in PA it is hot and I'm feeling guilty for keeping him in all that coat. It's so hard to say goodbye to the teddy bear like, fluffy, chocolate colored coat. A part of me is curious to see how he'll look with the lighter silver beige underneath, but it's like kids. They're only babies once, right?
> 
> Thoughts?


I think it's up to you...if you like all his fluff and don't mind maintaining it, then I say keep it! And I wouldn't be too concerned about him being hot, I live in TX (right now the afternoons are at or above 105) and I keep my poodle pup in a Modern trim; his legs are about 1" (maybe a bit more), and his neck has about 3" on it. (you can see him in my avatar/signature) He seems to do just fine as long as I don't walk him in the heat of the day. We usually do our exercising around 8:30 PM. If I decide to do something with him in the afternoon, it involves swimming or wading. HTH!


----------



## EmilyK

We just had Guinness done at 5 months a couple of weeks ago. I do miss the long fur, but imagine (in my mind) that he must feel more comfortable this way although I'm sure I'm projecting! One reason I'm glad we did it, though, is his hair is WAY easier to maintain! And I'm also enjoying the curly, more poodley look!

And thank goodness it's a bit cooler in the 'Burgh this week. I am so over it!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

I always tell folks not to rush it. They ARE only puppies once, and once you take it off they seem to grow up so fast. Unless the dog is going to be shown, I suggest their first adult trim prior to the possibility of having to live through the dreaded coat change. So, between six and nine months, as long as looking after it is not dragging you down.


----------



## 3dogs

It is totally up to you. What you can do for upkeep & keep away the mats. I think that if he is going for at leas Face & feet & a nice bath & brushout from the groomer then he is getting used to the sounds, groomer etc... 

Personally though I find that at least at 4 months of age the body starts to have more hair than the legs & they look a bit whacked. So I tend to take off some body coat to balance the legs. 

I just gave 6 puppies their 1st a/o haircuts & they were about 15 wks. The breeder had been doing their fft but the hair was getting to be too much to care for on all 6. Even my son said "mom is that a porcupine" I will enclose the BEFOR photo of little Bridgette at 2.5lbs & she really does have lots of body hair compared to her legs.


----------

